# Man O War Puro Authentico Corona Cigar Review - Fireworks...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely more bang than I expected...Which is fine with me considering I have no problem sparking up a Cain "F" in the morning. I used to smoke a...

Read the full review here: Man O War Puro Authentico Corona Cigar Review - Fireworks...


----------

